# old used breakers



## short.circuit (Jan 11, 2009)

so i'm recycling scrap wire, ferrous metals, & other stuff today. i've got a paper garbage bag full of old breakers. zinsco, bulldog, cutlerhammer, challenger, murray, sqD, etc, etc, etc. i'm thinking, i have no idea if this old cr*p even trips/works. i think i'm going to donate the whole shebang to my local breaker reseller, oregon breaker. they'll test & resell. perhaps i can get store credit ??


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

GIVE them? why not sell them to the recyclers? We sell CBs to the recycler in our area all the time.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a bunch of old breakers as well. Theres a place a few cities away from the shop that buys old breakers. Most of them I dont expect much money at all.. but the zinsco and fpe I would say will get some money.

~Matt


----------



## short.circuit (Jan 11, 2009)

i wasn't sure if they were worth anything. i thought i might use them someday, but got to thinking, screw it, i'll just replace their panels or buy breakers i know actually work & have been tested. I dunnoo... i feel bettger if someone, somewhere gets some use out of them. i hate to just pitch them...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I keep the cherry one's to help people out of a midnight jam, and pitch the rest. There's not much value in a used molded case circuit breaker. Something a little more substantial than a plug-on breaker is worth a couple Shekels to the breaker brokers, though.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

I've just got a major problem with doing anything that would encourage anyone to keep using a Zinsco or FPE panel. I don't mind recycling current production stuff but the others get the hammer before they go in the trash.


----------



## Lurch (Dec 12, 2007)

Don't assume that mains for Resi panels are worthless.Crouse-Hinds Red tops with the side step down lugs are priceless. The ITE quad style mains are right up there in value.I agree that FED-PAC and Zinsco are only good for target practice.The best thing is to contact a broker and see if the have a wanted list or can make one up for you


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

itsunclebill said:


> I've just got a major problem with doing anything that would encourage anyone to keep using a Zinsco or FPE panel. I don't mind recycling current production stuff but the others get the hammer before they go in the trash.


I try real hard to sell new panel. If all else fails, "I'll see if I can find a replacement breaker, part, etc.". :thumbsup: I know I have them, but I don't want to tip my hand until it's completely clear that I'm not getting the bigger sale.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have to say that all the Zinsco panels I have ever seen that were installed properly and not tampered with by hacks and DIY's were completely functional. Especially in commercial settings.

The ones that I have seen that were crap always had evidence of tampering by some dumb ass, and usually in a residential setting.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

In my book any FPE or Zinsco panel gets changed out. As far as the breakers, If you want them you will be crawling in the shop dumpster.


----------



## short.circuit (Jan 11, 2009)

i got $10 for a grocery sackfull. they seemed really keen on some kinds: bulldog twins & others. guess they test'em & resell them. they shouldn't have trouble recouping $10, i can see them gettting a lot more, 10, 50 times more. fine with me, i'm happy & they're doing a good business. good on 'em


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

I need an older 200 a FPE main for a client, hes on a pension and does not want to spend the extra to swap out the panel, found a used breaker as they have been obsolete for quite a while, the used dealer wants $200 for it, thats more than it was worth when it was new. so ya I would sell or make sure they give a credit at the least.


----------

